# Hauntcast Blog TV D&T 7/17 9pm



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang with the Scream Team Thursday night 7/14 at 9pm EST for our first live Drink & Think on Blog TV http://www.blogtv.com/people/Hauntcast
Sign up for an account if you have a web cam and mic to join me as a co-host. Ask questions, drink beers and rip me a new bunghole.


----------

